# Samsung SyncMaster XL2370 oder PX2370?



## derAndy (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo, ich möchte mir einen neuen Monitor zulegen und es soll definitiv einer der beiden werden, jedoch kann ich mich zwischen beiden Geräten nicht entscheiden, da sie fast gleich sind. Habe jetzt nur raugefunden, dass der PX2370 die neuere Variante ist und ein bisschen mehr Schnick-Schnack (z.B. Bewegungssensor, automatische Hellikeitsanpassung) sowie eine 100%ige Abdeckung des sRGB-Farbraums unterstützt.

Ich möchte vorwiegend Games in Full-HD spielen und schaue gelegentlich mal einen Film bzw. nutze Office-Programme.

Ich bitte die TFT-Profis um Rat, welcher der beiden Monitore sich am besten eignet 

MfG Andy

P.S.: ich finde diese aufleuchtenden Touchtasten beim XL2370 gant nett und weiß leider nicht ob der PX2370 dies auch unterstützt. Vielleicht weiß da jemand mehr darüber.


----------



## Own3r (16. Mai 2010)

Legst du Wert auf LED-Hintergrundbeleuchutung? Wenn ja, nimm den XL2370 - ich besitze ihn auch und kann mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## derAndy (16. Mai 2010)

sind beides LED-TFTs


----------



## iGreggy (16. Mai 2010)

Hab eben mal bei Amazon.de nachgesehen, sind beides LED Geräte wenn ich das richtig sehe. Der PX ist der Nachfolger des XL, ergo sollte er diese Tasten schon haben, wissen tue ich es allerdings nicht.

@Own3r: da du ja den XL2370 hast, paar Fragen. Kann man den Monitor justieren? Wie ist der Schwarzwert (schön schwarz oder eher milchig)?


----------



## PsychoDad (16. Mai 2010)

also ich habe den PX2370 und kann Dir sagen der hat die Touchtasten nicht, sondern mechanische Tasten an der rechten Monitorseite.
Ein weiterer Nachteil an diesem Monitor ist der Standfuß, der geht garnicht. Er ist für diese Monitorgröße sehr leicht und hat keine Gummifüße, so das das Gerät bei der kleinsten Berührung auf dem Schreibtisch hin- und her rutscht eine totale Fehlkonstruktion.


----------



## Own3r (16. Mai 2010)

derAndy schrieb:


> sind beides LED-TFTs



Entschuldigung, habe den PX2370 mi dem P2370 verwechselt

@iGreggy:

Nein, der ist fest. Aber ich finde ihn gut ausgerichtet.
Schwarz -> ist auch Schwarz, da ist nix milchig o.ä.

@TE

Ich empfele dir auf jeden Fall den XL2370, denn das, was PsychoDad beschriebt, ist wirklich nicht gut bei dem PX2370.


----------



## Necrobutcher (16. Mai 2010)

Ich wollte mir in ca. einem Monat auch nen neuen Monitor zulegen und habe zu dem PX tendiert... aber das was ich hier lese ist ja nicht so toll 

Alternativ habe ich noch den P2470HD im Blick...


----------



## PsychoDad (16. Mai 2010)

allerdings hat der PX2370 auch seine Vorteile. 
Eine sehr nützliche Funktion die der PX2370 hat ist z.B. die von MagicLux.
MagicLux passt automatisch die Helligkeit des Monitors an die Umgebungshelligkeit an. Außerdem hat der Monitor ein erstklassiges Bild, eine sehr geringe Reaktionszeit und kein Inputlag.
Wenn bloß dieser Standfuß  nicht wär.


----------



## derAndy (16. Mai 2010)

aha, ich hätt jetzt gedacht dass sowohl der XL2370 als auch der PX2370 den gleichen Standfuß haben ... naja geirrt


----------



## iGreggy (17. Mai 2010)

Also die Sache mit dem Fuß ist schon ärgerlich, aber für mich jetzt nicht so gravierend. Das er keine Touchtaste hat finde ich ein wenig schade, aber auch noch verschmerzbar. Tendiere schon zum PX hin, muss aber mal schauen ob ich das Teil in Aktion bewundern kann.

@PsychoDad: kannst du vielleicht mal Bilder von diesen Tasten hochladen. Würde das gerne mal sehen.

Grüße


----------



## PsychoDad (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

mittlerweile habe ich ich den 2. Samsung PX2370 erhalten. Der erste hatte nicht nur das Problem das der Standfuß gewackelt hat, sondern auch das er "schief" war. Das heißt, zwischen dem linken und rechten Monitorrand war ein Abstandsunterschied  zum Schreibtisch von ca. 10 mm.
Also mich stört so etwas.
Das 2.Gerät hat nun all diese Fehler nicht mehr. Weder wackelt der Monitorfuß noch ist er "schief". Einziger kleiner Kritikpunkt am PX2370 wäre ein leichtes "Clouding" was aber nur beim Einschalten des Monitors zu bemerken ist. Das kann aber auch mit der LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung zusammenhängen, denn der PX2370 ist auf jeden Fall um einiges heller als als mein "alter" T220.

@iGreggy: hier ein Bild von den Menütasten. Die sind so ähnlich wie beim Samsung T220.


----------



## Schauderwelz (25. Mai 2010)

was haltet ihr eigentlich vom "LG E2350V" der ist sogesehen Baugleich mit den PX2370 (helligkeitssensor etc) hat zwar nut 5ms kostet aber 100 Euro weniger als der Samsung, die 2ms bei den meisten Monitoren ist eh nur technische augenwischerrei....laut Wikipedia sind 2ms in der realität nur 20ms. hab den link nur leider nicht mehr

Den LG kann man Sogar OHNE Standfuss nutzen wer möchte, dieht dann aus wie ein übergrosser Digitalerbilderrhamen. Habe ihn mir heute Mittag bestellt nach langer recherche.


----------



## PIXI (25. Mai 2010)

^^habe den von dir genannten monitor seit einiger zeit bei mir auf dem schreibtisch, also der hat auch  seine 2ms grey to grey so wie der samsung auch.
schau dazu mal auf die hp von lg...
was mich aber stört ist das etwas blasse gelb, habe mich aber schon daran gewöhnt. ansonsten spricht eigentlich nichts gegen ihn.

gruß PIX


----------



## red103 (25. Mai 2010)

Der Lg ist sehr schlecht getestest! LG Flatron E2350V - DigitalVersus


----------



## Schauderwelz (25. Mai 2010)

Hab ja ein 14 tägiges rückgaberecht also von daher  Er wird getestet und wenn er besser als mein T220 von Samsung ist bleibt der bei mir stehen!


----------



## Schauderwelz (26. Mai 2010)

hier ist mal ein positiver kurztest eines users:

LG E2350V-PN Monitor 23" Produkttest - TweakPC Hardware Forum


----------



## Schauderwelz (30. Mai 2010)

Musste den LG Monitor leider zurückschicken da sich der HDMI anschluss nicht nutzen lies.....mit der ATI HD5800 Serie hab ich über HDMI kein Vollbild bekommen Trotz 1080p einstellung (Funktionierte am Direkten TV viel besser)

Die Farben wirkten auch sehr komisch im gegensatz zu meinem Samsung T220.......beim LG Wirkte alles so mit nen Violett (sogar das weiß)


meine Frage ist an Euch ob ich bei den oben genannten Samsung (Themenüberschrift) geräten dem HDMI eingang VOLL nutzen kann für die Digitalübertragung der Grafikkarte mittels HDMI anschluss. PC spiele müssten es unterstützen


----------



## ODF (30. Mai 2010)

Ja, der HDMI Eingang lässt sich beim XL2370 "VOLL nutzen". Hatte das Problem mit dem "Nicht-Vollbild" auch, es war aber nur eine falsche Einstellung im Catalyst Treiber: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/94336-samsung-syncmaster-xl2370-hdmi-probleme.html

Der Tipp von Eol_Ruin im zweiten Post hätte bei deinem LG Monitor wahrscheinlich auch funktioniert.

Durch das Farbproblem hätte ich den LG Monitor an deiner Stelle auch zurück geschickt...


----------



## Own3r (31. Mai 2010)

Ich kann nur bestätigen, dass der HDMI Eingang des XL2370 voll nutzbar ist!


----------



## Schauderwelz (31. Mai 2010)

Das ist gut zu Wissen. Danke euch.
Der LG hat aber dennoch verfälschte Farben wiedergegeben (meiner meinung nach).

welche unterschiede liegen denn jetzt zwischen den XL2370 und den PX2370 ausser Design und einen etwas Leereren bzw Volleren Geldbeutel? gibt es Technische verbesserungen die man auch merkt?

Das sRBG finde ich recht interissant vom PX2370 da ich viel Fotografiere in diesen Format, nur weiss ich nicht obs nen unterschied zwischen einen nicht sRBG Monitor gibt 


Ist nen HDMI eingang überhaupt zum Zokken Geeignet und gibt es da Input Lags?


----------



## Painkiller (31. Mai 2010)

Es gibt Unterschiede:

1. geringfügig flacher (16,5 statt 19 mm) 
2. 100%ige Abdeckung des sRGB-Farbraums 
3. angeblich reduzierte Blickwinkelabhängigkeit 
4. Smart Sensor Technology =
    Automatische Abschaltung mittels Näherungssensor
    Helligkeitsregulierung mittels Umgebungslichtsensor 

Zu HDMI:

HDMI überträgt nur noch den Sound mit... Du kannst also ruhig DVI nehmen....


----------

